# Juo janohan



## AndrasBP

Hello there!

The phrase "*juo janohan*" appears on a small souvenir cup that my grandpa brought back from Finland over 40 years ago. 
I've figured out it's got something to do with drinking, but what does it mean exactly?

Thank you!


----------



## Määränpää

_Juo jano(h)on_ would mean "drink when you're thirsty".


----------



## Hakro

Are you sure that you copied the text correctly?

"Juo janohon" means "Drink for your thirst".


----------



## AndrasBP

Wow! I never imagined the replies would come so quickly!!! (This was my first post here.)

Maaranpaa (sorry, no umlauts): Kiitos!

Hakro: 
thank you for pointing it out, the words on the cup are actually hand-painted with a kind of brush, so that's why the last "o" is a bit strange and it looked like an "a" to me.

Cheers!


----------

